# hadice



## parolearruffate

Ahoj, bohužel nevím, jestli to je vulgární nadávka. hadice
Může mi někdo vysvětlit, co to znamená?
Děkuju,
Laura


----------



## cajzl

hadice - hose-pipe

Žertovně to může být samice hada (jen jako slovní hříčka).

Samozřejmě to může být i slangový výraz pro něco.


----------



## parolearruffate

Stojí to mezi trubkou a troskou, tak to má být nějaká nadávka.


----------



## jazyk

Vím, že hodice je canna per innaffiare.  Možná je jedna z jmenování mužského pohlavního orgánu.  To nevím.


----------



## cajzl

Ve slangu je všechno možné.

Copak já vím, jak si dnes nadává mládež?

Ty hadice jedna blbá!

Hmm, to by možná šlo, ale je to takové neúderné.


----------



## werrr

Hadice (ve smyslu samice hada) je celkem běžné označení pro nepříjemnou nebo hašteřivou ženu, takže ano, je to nadávka. Ale vulgární moc není.

To, co píše jazyk, by mohla být také pravda.

Jinak to "stojí mezi trubkou a troskou" moc nechápu, lepší kontext by nebyl?


----------



## cajzl

To asi znamená:

Ty trubko, hadice, trosko!


----------



## parolearruffate

Jo, a... co to přesně ale znamená?


----------



## cajzl

To jsem už napsal: hose-pipe

Doufám, že je to správně. Zaléváme tím zahradu.


----------



## Jana337

Slovo "had" lze přeneseně použít pro zákeřného člověka. "Hadice" by byla zákeřná žena. Werrr říká, že je to celkem běžné, ale já se s tím moc nesetkávám (a taky by mě asi nenapadlo tak označit hašteřivého člověka). Asi v tom budou i regionální rozdíly.

Trubka - to už je běžnější. Trouba (kromě původního významu) - moron, half-wit. Trubka - a female moron. 

Troska - a loser.

Jana


----------



## Jana337

jazyk said:
			
		

> Vím, že h*a*dice je canna per innaffiare.   Možná je to jedno z pojmenování mužského pohlavního orgánu.  To nevím.


Pochybuji, že by muži byli ochotni pojmenovávat svůj pohlavní orgán slovem v ženském rodě. 

(No insult intended.)

Jana


----------



## werrr

Regionální rozdíly? Možná ano (ostatně na to můžeme svést mnohé ).

Mne by zase nikdy nenapadlo, že ženským protějškem ke slovu "trouba" je "trubka". I pro ženu bych použil "trouba" (ovšem v ženském rodě, podle vzoru "žena")... nebo "trumbera"... nebo bych si našel něco úplně jiného, však máme nadávek dost . "Trouba" a "trubka" používám v odlišném významu. 



			
				Jana337 said:
			
		

> Pochybuji, že by muži byli ochotni pojmenovávat svůj pohlavní orgán slovem v ženském rodě.


Tak ješitní snad nejsme . Nebo? ... Ne, nic mne nenapadá, jen něco ve středním rodě .


----------



## Jana337

werrr said:
			
		

> Regionální rozdíly? Možná ano (ostatně na to můžeme svést mnohé ).
> 
> Mne by zase nikdy nenapadlo, že ženským protějškem ke slovu "trouba" je "trubka". I pro ženu bych použil "trouba" (ovšem v ženském rodě, podle vzoru "žena")... nebo "trumbera"... nebo bych si našel něco úplně jiného, však máme nadávek dost . "Trouba" a "trubka" používám v odlišném významu.


Tak to by mne zajímalo podrobněji. 

Jana


----------



## parolearruffate

Moc zajímavý. Děkuju.


----------

